# One track Pic - Aquinna Raceway



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Here is one pic of my Tomy based HO full diorama track. I promised some pics a while ago.... but i have more time now in the fall. More to come. mj


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Here is one pic of my Tomy based HO full diorama track. I promised some pics a while ago.... but i have more time now in the fall. More to come. mj


Looks good, so when do we all get to come to your house, drink your beer, eat your food and annoy your wife as she kicks us all out?


Dave :woohoo:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Nice lighting! :thumbsup:


----------



## pxmarini (Sep 7, 2007)

What did you use for the lighting?
LED's, Fiber Optics


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*Lighting*

On the perimeter I use 5mm prewired LEDs threaded through 3/8 aluminum tubing, powered by 12v DC. The infield I use incandescents and Brawa floodlight towers. Better pics in the future. mj
Oh yeah, oznium.com for the LEDs. $1.29 each!!


----------



## pxmarini (Sep 7, 2007)

How did you power all of your lighting - 12v DC all in series I assume?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*Yes*

Yes 12v dc to the LEDs and 16v ac to the infield lights. mj


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice. Almost too nice to invite some of these yahoos over. :jest: 

Beer spilled on the grandstands, potato chip crumbs stuck in the slots and everybody piles out of your house with a "thanks a lot!".


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Great looking layout - the scale scenic look really does justice to the cars, and the lights set off the endurance race atmosphere. Lots of neat stuff, good work!

On those track tours....

_Very nice. Almost too nice to invite some of these yahoos over._

_Looks good, so when do we all get to come to your house, drink your beer, eat your food and annoy your wife as she kicks us all out?_

LR, Coach - you'll note there isn't even a COUNTRY listed under the track's locale..... he's certainly figured us out LOL.


----------



## citylights17[email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

SplitPoster said:


> Great looking layout - the scale scenic look really does justice to the cars, and the lights set off the endurance race atmosphere. Lots of neat stuff, good work!
> 
> On those track tours....
> 
> ...


Hey folks, Aquinna Park Raceway is located at approximately 37° 37' N 122° 23' W. Anything that can make it around the banked turn can run, crash and burn rules, no smoking (anything) in the house, no food or drink at raceside. Thanks for all the great track building and car customizing tips! mj


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sure does look good! With all of those lights you can eve host night racing.  rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hey folks, Aquinna Park Raceway is located at approximately 37° 37' N 122° 23' W. Anything that can make it around the banked turn can run, crash and burn rules, no smoking (anything) in the house, no food or drink at raceside. Thanks for all the great track building and car customizing tips! mj



What those measurements are the middle of a field near Santa Cruz.. you are the sly one....


Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

coach61 said:


> What those measurements are the middle of a field near Santa Cruz.. you are the sly one....
> 
> 
> Dave


I said approximately....... I didn't take the time to find the exact cordinates. Thats about 40 mles off. I'll be more specific....... later. LOL mj


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

37degrees 45' 16.15" N 122 degrees 24' 27.95" W Sshhhh. mj


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Heh heh heh. If I had a dime for everytime someone gave me the wrong coordinates...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Ligier Runner said:


> Heh heh heh. If I had a dime for everytime someone gave me the wrong coordinates...


I wouldn't do that to a Hoosier. They're authentic. Got them from Google Earth. mj


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Very beautiful. Its amazing to se a track in this level of detail


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That is a cool layout and very nicely done. I noticed that you have it so that when your cars come off the track they don't destroy your landscape. That would suck if you went flying into the woods with one of your Indy cars...Ouch.

You know a pre-knocked over light pole with a car smashed into the base would be kinda cool especially if like the pole just happened to fall on a snack bar or some thing like that. Just don't let the Beer stand get hit....that would be tragic. Naw the way you have it is Great so you don't need to change a thing. Well unless you want to. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Actually there is a bit of upkeep from errant cars. I run BSRT polymer G3 type cars with old school AFX/TycoPro bodies. When they deslot hooowee. they launch!! I made the back pit wall twice as high to try to keep them out. Nice try. The funniest was when one hit the Dunlop bridge and landed on the top of the race center. I'm going to put up a soft retaining wall with a forest backdrop to keep them in the room. But yeah the way it's set up minimizes the damage. mj


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Your track looks great. Nice detailing. Love the lighting. FINALLY get to see the lights...  

I can attest to the damage on a landscaped track. Silicone glue is your friend!  

-Scott


----------

